# Looking for Axes and Axe Heads



## kevinstan (Jan 9, 2017)

Found myself a new hobby and I want to restore some old axes and collect them - problem is, I can't really find any. There are some on eBay but they sell for more than what I am willing to pay since most of them are "vintage" or "antique" - Does anyone know of some places to find some old axes or axe heads? I am thinking flea markets are going to be my best bet.


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Jan 9, 2017)

Frank and Mike find them on the pickers all the time..
So I'm guessing you need to knock on some doors and walk some old barns/sheds.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 9, 2017)

Flea markets and pawn shops in smaller towns would be the direction I would go in.


----------



## rospaw (Jan 9, 2017)

Yard sales, estates sale. flea makets and lots of them at the small weekly local auctions. Look at auctionzip, put in you zip and 30-50 mile radius. You will find many autions every night of the week.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 9, 2017)

Drive the country and look for property with an old barn.  Stop and ask.  Nearly every barn will have one or t axe heads lying around.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 9, 2017)

Plan ahead.

You visit the flea markets, some old barns, and buy 10 old axes for your collection. Then what?

Where do you keep them? How do you present them for show?


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 9, 2017)

I collect them myself. I get a lot at yard sales and flea markets. But don't underestimate coworkers. I get quite a few from people at work.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 9, 2017)

What can y'all tell me about this one? It says Germantown on one side of it, and i believe reliant supply Co. On the other.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 9, 2017)

Also check out a guy on YouTube that goes by "wranglerstar" , he does some decent axe and hatchet reviews and also some restoration videos.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 9, 2017)

riverbank said:


> What can y'all tell me about this one? It says Germantown on one side of it, and i believe reliant supply Co. On the other.



Old drywall hammer.


----------



## forsyth793 (Jan 11, 2017)

After finding axe heads then comes the embarrassment of fitting a new handle. It's not as easy as it looks


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 15, 2017)

Mike 65 said:


> Old drywall hammer.



Not with that cross hatched head. It looks like an old roofers hatchet


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 15, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Not with that cross hatched head. It looks like an old roofers hatchet



Your right didn't pay that close attention.


----------



## biggsteve (Jan 16, 2017)

too bad you don't know anybody on here that is an antique dealer.

ooooooops!  that's me.

drive up to Cleveland sometime.  buy me lunch.

 i'll give you a couple to get you started.


----------



## Trigabby (Jan 18, 2017)

I've been thinking the same thing.. Last year, I plowed up an old axe head on a food plot... Very rusty but may be salvagable..  The place hasn't really been farmed in about 80 years so I'm guessing it's quite old..


----------



## PopPop (Jan 19, 2017)

I have built a respectable collection from flea markets and the big running yard sales. Most of these are priced as old axes, not collectable axes.


----------



## kevinstan (Jan 21, 2017)

Bigsteve: I will take you up on that offer - sometimes in Feb or Mar me and my wife visit around the Cleveland and Helen area. I will get in touch with you before, and pick you up some lunch or meet you for some lunch. The Creekside Deli is always a favorite - But your choice. I will PM you.


----------



## biggsteve (Jan 21, 2017)

no problem.  I got the pm.

i'll send you a phone number.

you collect axes or hatchets?

how about 2 man saws?  I've got 12 of them.

  big circular saw blades?  horse drawn plows?  cast iron pots n' pans?

the sky is the limit....lol


----------



## kevinstan (Jan 22, 2017)

Biggsteve - Sounds like we need to work up a deal before I head your way. PM me a number I can text you at.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 22, 2017)

Roanoke Ala. early on Wednesday mornings. Probably saw ten last week for pennies. Take 34 to Alabama line, then 22 to 431. Take a left and 5 miles on your right. I saw some crosscut saws cheap also.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 22, 2017)

Pay shipping or let me know when you meet up with Steve and that hatchet I posted a picture of is yours. For Free. I'm not far from Cleveland. Mods if this isn't allowed please let me know.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 22, 2017)

BTW that is a roofing demo hatchet.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 22, 2017)

Not old?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 22, 2017)

Pretty old, looks like a home made hickory handle.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 22, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Pay shipping or let me know when you meet up with Steve and that hatchet I posted a picture of is yours. For Free. I'm not far from Cleveland. Mods if this isn't allowed please let me know.



Free is always allowed.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 22, 2017)

JustUs4All said:


> Free is always allowed.


I heard that.


----------



## kevinstan (Jan 22, 2017)

lagrangedave: Where at in AL ? Is it an auction or flea market? Wondering the name so I can look it up. Thanks!


----------

